# Suche Novel SuSE Linux 9.2



## KooF (28. Januar 2005)

Ich suche *Novel Suse Linux 9.2* auf *DVD* und *Kostenlos*.

Aber bitte nicht solche, die abgespeckt sind. War schon auf den suse seiten usw.

Vielleich hat ja jemand die version und kann sie mir per FTP-S ziehen lassen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. Januar 2005)

*Re: Suche Linux 9.2*

Hallo,

Ich habe nun wirklich überhaupt keine Ahnung von Linux, aber wenn man genau diese
Suchbegriffe in Google eingibt, landet man auf http://golem.de/0501/35551.html
und kommt dann auf ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/suse/i386/9.2/iso/


----------



## Bigbutcher (29. Januar 2005)

Also die Original DVD wirst du nicht bekommen, weil dadrauf Pakete zu finden sind, die lizensiert sind. 
Früher war das einmal dass man die DVDs so kopieren konnte, aber heute kann man nur noch legal machen, wenn man die entsprechenden Dateien auslässt.
Korrigiert mich bitte, falls das nicht stimmt.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die FTP Installation das Vollständigste ist was du finden wirst.
Das sind immerhin 11Gig.

MfG

BB


----------



## JohannesR (29. Januar 2005)

Die DVD durftest du schon immer nach dem Kauf kopieren so oft du wolltest, weil du immer nur die Handbuecher, Rohlinge, Arbeitsaufwand, Versand etc. gekauft hast, und nicht die Software an sich. Seit Novell SuSE uebernommen hast, kannst du dir auch immer relativ Zeitnah das aktuelle DVD-Image laden.


----------



## Java/CppProgrammer (29. Januar 2005)

Ich habe meine Suse 9.1 Version aus dem "Linux Magazine" (der eng.Version). 
Hin und wieder ist eine Suse DVD in irgenteiner Zeitschrift zu finden.


----------



## Bigbutcher (29. Januar 2005)

Hier hat das auch schon jmd per Mail gefragt:
http://groups.google.de/groups?hl=d...m=bn7s7d$trafg$1@ID-187705.news.uni-berlin.de

Gilt das jetzt auch für Tauschbörsen oder nicht? Darauf ist Herr Schmachel leider nicht eingegangen. 

http://www.novell.com/de-de/licensing/gpl.html
Hier ist auf der Suse site nochmal die komplette GPL übersetzt.


----------



## KooF (30. Januar 2005)

kann mir vielleicht jemand einen link zu der seite mit dem kompletten dvd-image schicken. wäre sehr verbunden.


----------



## JohannesR (30. Januar 2005)

KooF hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann mir vielleicht jemand einen link zu der seite mit dem kompletten dvd-image schicken. wäre sehr verbunden.


Hallo? Drei Mausklicks, dann hast du eine ziemlich komplette Liste (Siehe Markus Kolletzky -> Golem -> Link auf Mirrors)! Das kannst du auch!


----------



## KooF (31. Januar 2005)

Ok danke. dann werd ich mal nachschaun


----------

